# 8' vs 8.5' plow on 02 F350



## sawfish99 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have been looking at used plows to put on my 7.3L diesel 02 F350, SRW. All the online matching systems recommend 7.5' plows, I'm guess due to the weight of the diesel engine on the front end. I have seen a number of people recommending 8.5' plows for similar trucks, however, they rarely give amplifing discussion as to why a 8' is not sufficient. In contrast, almost all of the used plows I am finding in the area, coming off comparable model trucks are 8' plows. 

Help me understand the disparity between what a lot recommend and what I am seeing locally. I would think since weight is already an issue, the 8' plow would be better for the truck, but would barely cover the width at full angle.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

What is the cab configuration? You can always upgrade your front springs or add a spring in the front to carry the extra weight.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I know guys with a f250s and they have 8.5ft plow on the their trucks and they have the 7.3l 6.0l with no problems. I have a 97 f250 with an add a leaf in the front end and I'm looking for a 8.5 footer.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I ran an 8 footer with wings. My truck was a CC LB so even with that width, it wouldn't cover me during turns.

The problem with plows and diesels is weight. More specifically, breaking the GAWR in the front. I weighed mine with and without the plow and found that I was only 200 lbs over the rating. Not enough to cause me to worry.


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

an 8.5 ft straight blade is not nearly as heavy as the 810 blizzard im running in my 99 diesel. 

The wider plow helps when turning so your rear tires arent running over the snow.


----------



## cjjudy83 (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a 8.5 meyers steel c series on my 1999 ford f 350 srw super duty 7.3 diesel i bought both the truck and plow used. I added a leaf spring to each side and i have no problems truck carries and pushes the snow perfect. I think you woiuld be very happy with at least an 8' a 7.5 just really isnt wide enough when at full angle and it takes forever to clear a large area. Besides there really isnt much wieght difference in a 8' or 8.5 . Honestly if i were you i would go with a 8.5 its not to big or too small you can clear 95% of driveways in a single pass. Plus you can clear a large lot much faster than a 7.5. Most municipals want you to have at least a 8'. I plow for the city of bowie and now this year i will be plowing for my local county govt. With my new 2cu yard poly buyers salt spreader too. I love it lol. Do yourself a favor go with the 8.5 you will be much happier in the long run and the wieght is not an issue (you can also use timbrins) as well and most on this site will agree.


----------



## sawfish99 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. It is a CC LB. 8.5' seemed like a better answer, but there are fewer available. I will definitely add a leaf to the front if I find a plow. If that isn't enough, I'll get Timbrens. 

Now to convince the wife...


----------



## OceanTrvlr (Nov 5, 2007)

I was just looking at the installation manual for my Diamond 8' plow which I'm taking off my 2002 F-250. I though this warning was interesting:


> A ballast weight may be required to prevent front GAWR overloading. If required, ballast must be securely attached at least 24 inches behind the rear axle.


I've always known about ballast being best installed ~behind~ the rear axle, but I didn't realize that it could specifically be done to accommodate an overloading of the front axle. Interesting.


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

OceanTrvlr;1326868 said:


> I was just looking at the installation manual for my Diamond 8' plow which I'm taking off my 2002 F-250. I though this warning was interesting:I've always known about ballast being best installed ~behind~ the rear axle, but I didn't realize that it could specifically be done to accommodate an overloading of the front axle. Interesting.


If its not installed behind the rear axle then its not ballast.

Though if you do the math on a CC LB truck, 500lbs of ballast will only offset about 50 lbs of plow weight. It works much better on shorter vehicles.


----------



## bsharp704 (Feb 9, 2009)

If its a 350 you can go up to a 9-2 V if you want. I had an 06 F250 with the 6.0 in and ran a 9-2 boss on the front and a 14' ebling on the back.


----------



## gbtl (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a 02 F150 7700 with a Blizzard 8000HD. So if a 350 can't handle an 8.5ft I'm speechless.


----------

